# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Θελω να συνδεθώ με καλωδιο συσκευη αλλα εχω μονο wifi...

## kikis

Πως μπορω να συνδέσω μια συσκευή με καλώδιο στο δίκτυο ενω έχω wifi μονο? 
Γίνεται να βαλω ενα extender που έχει έξοδο Ενσύρματη? 

Οπως αυτό? 

https://www.plaisio.gr/anavathmisi-d...TL-WA860RE.htm

----------


## sdikr

Η συσκευή που έχεις έχει υποδοχή μόνο για καλώδιο;
Αν ναι τότε ψάχνεις για client δυνατότητα σε κάποιο Access point  σχεδόν όλα όσα έχω πιάσει στα χέρια μου είχανε τέτοια δυνατότητα, αν η συσκευή σου έχει μόνο wifi Και θέλεις να την συνδέσεις σε κάποιο router που έχει μόνο Ethernet  τότε θα χρειαστείς Access point σε λειτουργία AP.

Αυτό που δίνεις είναι extender και σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει   μπορεί να κάνει το 1ο σενάριο και με αλλαγή mode και το 2ο

----------


## kikis

Η συσκευή αυτη γραφει οτι την ethernet την έχει για μα συνδέσεις κάποιο bluray παιχνιδομηχανή κτλ... Δηλαδη συσκευές που δεν υποστηρίζουν wifi σύνδεση παρα μονο ethernet... 

Θα παιρνω το σημα wifi απο το κινητό μου με αυτο το reapeter και θα μπορω να συνδέσω μια συσκευη που υποστοριζει μόνο  ethernet πανω του.. Σωστά???

----------


## sdikr

> Η συσκευή αυτη γραφει οτι την ethernet την έχει για μα συνδέσεις κάποιο bluray παιχνιδομηχανή κτλ... Δηλαδη συσκευές που δεν υποστηρίζουν wifi σύνδεση παρα μονο ethernet... 
> 
> Θα παιρνω το σημα wifi απο το κινητό μου με αυτο το reapeter και θα μπορω να συνδέσω μια συσκευη που υποστοριζει μόνο  ethernet πανω του.. Σωστά???


Ναι θα μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό,

----------

